# Good Bottle Shop In Adelaide



## IPA (21/12/08)

Gidday all,

I am off to Adelaide for Xmas to see the in Laws and want to buy some Kriek or Framboise to show to my Mother and Law and Sister in Law and prove that there is a beer out there they would like. I would prefer Timmermans but would be happy with any other choice. What are the better bottle shops to go to in Adelaide.

Cheers


----------



## Aaron (21/12/08)

You can probably find what you want at "The Bar on Gouger". It's on Gouger St in the city.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&...=18&iwloc=A


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/12/08)

The only place I have seen Timmermans in Adelaide is at the Belgian Beer Cafe.
You would have more chance of finding it in Melbourne and then bringing it over with you.

Try Cloudwine or Purvis Cellars.

C&B
TDA


----------



## jonocarroll (21/12/08)

- Burnside Village Cellars, Burnside Village
- (not sure of name) Bottleshop on the Parade
- and a surprisingly good selection at most Dan Murphy's.

If you're keen to take them somewhere, check out the Wheatsheaf (a.k.a. the 'wheaty') in Thebarton -they've got a great selection of beers on tap... and in bottles, and the owner/bartender Jade really knows her stuff. Mmmm... Timothy Taylor's Landlord.

If you are able to buy before you come over - I'm not sure how well known it is, but there's a tiny little bottleshop on Spencer St between Collins St and Flinders Ln - one side is bottle shop, the other is IGA. I recently stayed at a hotel a few doors down and wandered up to find an amazing selection of beers, at pretty awesome prices too. For under $20 I picked up four (proper) premium import beers. I'm sure you'd find what you're after there.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------

